# Laid up car insurance policy? Help please



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

Its that time of year again, just trying to get a laid up policy for the gtr while it’s in the garage over the winter, proving to be difficult, although my current insurance company are very good they can’t do laid up policies (i have swapped the car to my cheep runner for the winter) so now i need a new policy for the gtr. 

Rang round but its either half as much as the policy for driving the thing also (which is still allot to say its sat in a brick garage on my back garden) or "its a 12 month policy and we wouldn’t give you a refund for cancelling it early, (April) and if you pay by DD monthly you would still have to pay for the full year if you cancel" 

Anyone else have any experience with this kind of policy, what do you do with your insurance when its off the road for the winter? Although the garage is like fort knocks i just don’t want it sat there uninsured, any advice much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

It doesnt really help you mate but i put my maserati in the garage over winter and i just let the 12 month policy run. Ive got 2 lots of insurance but would be gutted if anything happened to either of my cars


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

May sound silly but if you think your car needs cover whilst in Fort Knox then why is it surprising the Insurers still want a large premium?

Not helpful i know but maybe a bit of perspective is needed.


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

I see the point that you are making Shinobi but i think its the insurance companies that design these policies that need a bit of perspective, im 24, 4 years ncb, car is modified, forged, turbos, exhaust, intercooler, wheels, ect ect. £1400 fully comp protected ncb, everything declared, value of car plus value of mods to be paid upon claim. 

Consider the risk of me driving it round ever day, that justifies the £1400 premium. Then consider the risk of claim for the same car and driver, when the car is sat in a brick built garage on my back garden, not being driven an inch, cat 1 with tracker and personal pager if car is under attack, spent hours getting quotes and talking to endless "specialists" best price i could get is £400! The two policy prices just arnt comparable to the risk each policy poses. 

But if that’s the price then that’s the price, what is annoying is that when you get the policy, (i discovered this after some digging in the terms and conditions) you are stuck with it for the full year, you can’t cancel and get your refund (in April when it comes back on the road) Even if you change the vehicle to the cheep runner, you still cant get a refund of the premium. Even if you sell the car, you must still pay for the whole year. 

Just another way the insurance companies have us over a barrel


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

gtrsmiles said:


> Consider the risk of me driving it round ever day, that justifies the £1400 premium. Then consider the risk of claim for the same car and driver, when the car is sat in a brick built garage on my back garden, not being driven an inch, cat 1 with tracker and personal pager if car is under attack, spent hours getting quotes and talking to endless "specialists" best price i could get is £400! The two policy prices just arnt comparable to the risk each policy poses.


I've just renewed my laid-up policy at £900, worth the money in my opinion.
Risk is risk whichever way you look at it, if someone stole my wheels (either set) then that's at least £2K the insurance co would have to pay out.


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah i agree, risk is risk but my moan was that the two policy prices just arnt comparable to the risk each policy poses and once brought, you cant get any money back even if you cancel it half way thought (as i intended to do) or even change the car to something thats worth nothing, t's and c's state no midterm adjustments what so ever that result in getting part of th premium back. 

I'm paying it for the peace of mind than anything else, end of the day i can afford £300, i cant afford to replace my car


----------

